# Stuck Lid On Fermenter



## Sydneybrewer (19/8/09)

gday brewers, 

first of all i apologise if i have placed this thread in the wrong place, but to the point the lid on my fermenter is stuck on atm.. i have the plastic coopers fermenter, went to open the lid to put finnings in and it is stuck on good.. i almost snapped the tap off with my foot trying to get leverage, any sugestions? has this happened to any of you guys before? i put it on very tight so i could see airlock activity and now i cant get it off at all :angry: please help


----------



## captaincleanoff (19/8/09)

rubber gloves?

edit: or find someone stronger?


----------



## Swinging Beef (19/8/09)

HTFU


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

Sydneybrewer said:


> gday brewers,
> 
> first of all i apologise if i have placed this thread in the wrong place, but to the point the lid on my fermenter is stuck on atm.. i have the plastic coopers fermenter, went to open the lid to put finnings in and it is stuck on good.. i almost snapped the tap off with my foot trying to get leverage, any sugestions? has this happened to any of you guys before? i put it on very tight so i could see airlock activity and now i cant get it off at all :angry: please help




G'day SB,

Make yourself a fulcrum out of a bit of rope with a loop on one end. Pass the free end of the rope through the loop, fasten it tightly around the lid & pull steadily anticlockwise.
Or you could just use one of these -- 




TP


----------



## Pollux (19/8/09)

wrap a belt around it to get some leverage.....

Other techniques included using a long screwdriver to make it hop on the thread, tends to help.


----------



## Pennywise (19/8/09)

It's stuffed, you now have to fill your fermenter via the air lock hole. Sanitising/cleaning will now become a real bitch :lol: 

Seriously though, try and get a piece of timber wedged through the handle and use your feet to hold the tap, you may break the tap but it's better than buying a new fermenter. Obviously do this when the fermenter is empty, if you don't and the tap snappes, make sure you get someone to film it so we can all see the mad rush for some towels :lol:


----------



## Swinging Beef (19/8/09)

Seriously tho.
Get a friend to help


----------



## Munut (19/8/09)

Don't be tempted to use the hammer :angry:


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> It's stuffed, you now have to fill your fermenter via the air lock hole. Sanitising/cleaning will now become a real bitch :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, try and get a piece of timber wedged through the handle and use your feet to hold the tap, you may break the tap but it's better than buying a new fermenter. Obviously do this when the fermenter is empty, if you don't and the tap snappes, make sure you get someone to film it so we can all see the mad rush for some towels :lol:



This planet is chocca de blokka with cruel sods HB79 & you're one of them. :lol: 

TP


----------



## petesbrew (19/8/09)

Like the tool that Tidal Pete showed, try utilising those bits of plastic on the inner side of the lid.
A small block of wood & hammer, tap gently against those things to loosen it up.
I've snapped one or two off when it happened to me.

Other than that, stand over it with feet holding it as tight as you can, and exert brute force... and try not to snap that tap.

And forget about bubbling action. It don't matter.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (19/8/09)

lol thanks guys i knew the 'get someone stronger' remark would come up  trying the belt method now


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/8/09)

Once resolved have a look into using gladwrap held down with the o-ring from the lid in future

Cheers


----------



## Renegade (19/8/09)

Angle grind the lid off and use gladwrap in future.

Edit: Cortez beat me to it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## eamonnfoley (19/8/09)

rack the beer to another vessel if you can. You'll get it off once its empty and you arent worrying about the beer inside. Or add the finings once its in the keg (if you keg)


----------



## troopa (19/8/09)

big stick through the lid handle as a fulcrum and give it a good shove

Ps.. throw the lid away and just use glad-wrap over it. 1 sheet over the top then one wrapping around the fermenter 


Tom


Edit: speellling


----------



## petesbrew (19/8/09)

Renegade said:


> Angle grind the lid off and use gladwrap in future.
> 
> Edit: Cortez beat me to it. :icon_cheers:


Seeing as my brewery is also the home to skinks, spiders & roaches, I like my lids & airlocks. Nothing can fall through them, on the off chance.


----------



## troopa (19/8/09)

Adds extra flavor to the beer... geesh


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> Seeing as my brewery is also the home to skinks, spiders & roaches, I like my lids & airlocks. Nothing can fall through them, on the off chance.



yeah I like my lids. We have 5 - 6 fermenters going, so there getting moved around quite alot. I would hate to drop one with out a lid.


----------



## Pennywise (19/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> This planet is chocca de blokka with cruel sods HB79 & you're one of them. :lol:
> 
> TP




It's a dirty job but some one's gotta do it :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rod (19/8/09)

I have read similar post regarding the coopers fermenters for about 5 years on most forums including the coopers forum .

The lids do not seal etc , usually due to the top of the drum not being flat , 

I know about the gladwrap , but I like to hear the bubbles , like music to the ear

tried different gaskets with no luck

The lids if done up too tight are a fight to get off , the belt and somebody to help works best 

I do have one fermenter I got free from Grumpy's which seals well , but the tap is a mongrel to get in .

You would think that the suppliers ,particularly coopers , would fix the problem 

grumble , grumble , grumble 

need a brew


----------



## Jonez (19/8/09)

Place the fermenter in a corner and try unscrewing the lid as you push it towards the walls. Concentrate the force tangential to the tread as levelled as possible with the lid. It works for me each time.


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

My old neighbour Old Jack, who finally persuaded me to take up home brewing nearly 20 years ago has always used a recycled ss fuel tank from a 4-wheel drive with a beach towel chucked over the top. His k&K's are terrible but he's never poisoned himself from not having a lid.  
Poor old sod is now 83 & still doing kits. Reckons my AG isn't as good as his Woolies stuff.  & no smart arse comments Brewerhood thank you very much. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> My old neighbour Old Jack, who finally persuaded me to take up home brewing nearly 20 years ago has always used a recycled ss fuel tank from a 4-wheel drive with a beach towel chucked over the top. His k&K's are terrible but he's never poisoned himself from not having a lid.
> Poor old sod is now 83 & still doing kits. Reckons my AG isn't as good as his Woolies stuff.  & no smart arse comments Brewerhood thank you very much. :lol:
> ...



My dad was so happy to hear when i started brewing kits two years ago. Loved the questions I was asking etc. Then a couple months later I started all grain. He refuses to talk to me about brewing not interested. He thinks I waste my time! He pitches his yeast at 31c. 

He is yet to try my beer as he lives in Yamba when he does he wont like it either. But Im going to make sure I brew something he will. Ill call it

"Brewed for Dad with PRIDE!

We have used a chisel and a hamer to knock a lid off!


----------



## dazadude (19/8/09)

I used to get the fermenter in the corner of the kitchen, wedge my knees against it and used a hand towel to get the bugger off. 
Now (if I'm not using my brewcraft one) I just use this...cut it out with a jigsaw and only goes on when I need it...


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

Rod said:


> The lids do not seal etc , usually due to the top of the drum not being flat ,
> grumble , grumble , grumble
> need a brew



Rod,

You're right re the sealing Rod
I still have 2 of those old "Coopers" type fermenters left in my arsenal. All the others have snap-top lids & are 100% easier to clean & look after overall as well as being a better fit for my 2 x fermentation fridge.
I cannot recommend the snap-top lid type fermenters highly enough & they are cheaper as well.

TP


----------



## matti (19/8/09)

I wonder if Sydney brewersLid :huh: has come off yet.
When i saw the avatar I though Frazer John had returned.

While we talking about stuck lids. My Not so fresh wort Kit I brewed in march went into the fermenter today. The lid was so stuck on jerry can I needed pliers.

The wort was clear amber and smelled beautiful too.

OOPs spinning off the subject again.

No need to tighten the lids on fermenter that tight. LOL


----------



## lastdrinks (19/8/09)

I find when it is on too tight i can get the lid unscrewed by sitting down and wrapping my legs around the fermentor then i cantwist the lid off without the fermentor container moving. Not the best look but effective.


----------



## Bubba Q (19/8/09)

track down this guy and ask for help


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

Bubba Q said:


> track down this guy and ask for help



HEY! Who's illegally using my personal image? :lol: 

TP


----------



## Jonez (19/8/09)

dazadude said:


> "get the fermenter in the corner of the kitchen, wedge my knees against it and used a hand towel to get the bugger off".



Exactly!


----------



## Barramundi (19/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> G'day SB,
> 
> Make yourself a fulcrum out of a bit of rope with a loop on one end. Pass the free end of the rope through the loop, fasten it tightly around the lid & pull steadily anticlockwise.
> Or you could just use one of these --
> ...




did you buy or make that tool tidal ?? if you bought it wheres ya get it from ?
generally dont have issues with the lids on fermenters however when they do get tight they get very tight ...


----------



## Sydneybrewer (19/8/09)

ok gave up trying for the time being, tried the chisel method, belt method, brute strength method ffs no luck, my neighbor did have a suggestion WD40, of course i wont use it till after i bottle my brew though and the keg is empty... the finnings while have to be left out this time  unless... i am going to have a go at this corner method if only to add it to my list of failed attempts.


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

Barramundi said:


> did you buy or make that tool tidal ?? if you bought it wheres ya get it from ?
> generally dont have issues with the lids on fermenters however when they do get tight they get very tight ...



G'day Barrimundi,

Had the router when I saw it at the LHBS but too lazy to make one up when it was going for only $12.
Just as easy to use my rope method or a belt or whatever as mentioned above as the tool is only good for Coopers type fermenter lids. :icon_cheers: 
Fermenter styles change at the whim of the manufacturer but snap lids rock!
Waiting to win Lotto when I can use my ss conicals in my temp-controled cold room. :super: 

TP

PS --- SB, Just saw your last post. If all else has failed why can't you gently hacksaw off the lid with 2 cuts directly opposite without cutting through the rubber seal & then use the said rubber seal to hold the Gladwrap????
Come on mate this is getting tedious.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/8/09)

Sydneybrewer said:


> ok gave up trying for the time being, tried the chisel method, belt method, brute strength method ffs no luck, my neighbor did have a suggestion WD40, of course i wont use it till after i bottle my brew though and the keg is empty... the finnings while have to be left out this time  unless... i am going to have a go at this corner method if only to add it to my list of failed attempts.




Boil the kettle put a towel in the sink pour the boiling water over the towel wring out most of water place over fermenter lid a minute. Use man hands. Oh yeah turn anti clockwise.

Brad


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

> Use man hands







And get a good grip.

TP


----------



## manticle (19/8/09)

I'd be surprised if that guy could tie his shoe lace to be honest.

I'd rack then put the fermenter upside down in super hot water for a few minutes. If that fails throw it at a small child outside a primary school and quickly walk the other way.

Is the airlock out of the bung? Not meaning to be smart - when I worked in kitchens there was occassionally a jar of something that couldn't be opened no matter what. Jab a hole in the top with a knife (NOT my knife) and the pressure would release and jar would open easy.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/8/09)

manticle said:


> I'd be surprised if that guy could tie his shoe lace to be honest.



At least his nuts wouldn't get in the way.


----------



## Renegade (19/8/09)

manticle said:


> Is the airlock out of the bung? Not meaning to be smart - when I worked in kitchens there was occassionally a jar of something that couldn't be opened no matter what. Jab a hole in the top with a knife (NOT my knife) and the pressure would release and jar would open easy.



By extension of that, hard-to-open jar lids (the kind that see the man-of-the-house striking Bikram yoga poses, straddling that olive jar, veins popping out of the neck to pry that bastard open) often need no more than a round-tipped domestic knife under the rim of the cap,between the cap & the glass at a non-threaded section) and a slight turn of the blade. They then come right off. It's also more passive than stabbing a hole through the lid ! 

Having never used my rubber-ringed screw-top fermenter (I assume that's what the 'stuck lids' refer to) with the lid or the ring, I can't say if this methodology would work if you scaled the concept up and used a wide flathead screwdriver. Would probably damage the seal.


----------



## bum (19/8/09)

Still on the off topic stuck jar situation - if it is a vacuum sealed jobbie turning it over and belting the bottom always does the trick.

No so helpful with fermenters, of course. With fermenters you basically need to man up and ignore the pain in the finger tips (when none of the prior good advice has worked) - you'll get it. Brute force solves everything.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (22/8/09)

well home brewers i bottled the beer up today and decided to have another go at this lid with the fermenter empty, tried wd40 didnt loosen it up... well to cut a long story short i tried just about every method mentioned here for about 2hrs bar cutting the lid off. then i went to get the saw ready and noticed a screw driver in the toolbox, remembered someone mention to just edge the lid up.. took all of 30 seconds to get the lid off eureka!... which begs the question why the heck didnt i try that in the first place. this lid had some seal on it i was actually twisting the whole thing when trying to brute strength the lid and it wouldnt budge an inch, it was as if it was super glued on. anyway happy happy chappy ^_^


----------



## arsenewenger (22/8/09)

Make sure you give the wd40 a good wash before you use it again god knows what that will taste like next time round

AW


----------

